
Diagrams that changed the world - shrikant
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-11798317
======
JoeAltmaier
An article about diagrams, missing most of the diagrams.

Takeaway: Florence Nightingale was responsible for the Pie Chart.

~~~
dandelany
Technically, it's not a pie chart, it's a _rose diagram_ or _polar area
diagram_. More info here:

<http://vis.stanford.edu/protovis/ex/crimea-rose.html>

------
ern
The article is interesting, but the layout is very confusing. I was quite
confused when I saw (what turned out to be) a sidebar about the Pioneer plaque
in the middle of the section on the Argand Diagram. The section heading
"Diagram of Deaths" also seemed to be misplaced, and I was confused about the
link between complex numbers and death, till I got to the next section about
Florence Nightingale and pie charts.

------
theclay
How is the periodic table not in there?

